# W6 drawbar help



## artc (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm doing a working restoration on a W6 this winter and the PO removed and lost the angle iron crosspiece. i have one verticle bar and the mounting tab, so I can make the other one up, but can anyone give me dimensions as to the placement of the crosspiece, location of mounting tabs, etc? 

thanks, art


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Art, great to see you made your way over!:thumbsup: I think that caseman-d has a W6, I'll PM him to see if he can help you out.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Art,
Look at the drawings of the draw and let me know what pieces you are short. My W-6 is sitting out my back door and I will try to get the measurements you need. First one is the style I have on my w-6, second one is optional.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Art,
> Look at the drawings of the draw and let me know what pieces you are short. My W-6 is sitting out my back door and I will try to get the measurements you need. First one is the style I have on my w-6, second one is optional.
> caseman-d *



second picture of optional drawbar.
caseman-d


----------



## artc (Dec 20, 2004)

a couple of measurements would be great. like from the mounting hole c/l to the lead edge of the crosspiece, and the dimension the ears need to be from the end. and the length of the crosspiece. 
i'm beginning to think it's the same crosspiece used on the W4, which on that unit goes all the way to each edge. 

the tractor is not intended to be 'correct police certified' but might as well keep things as intended when possible.

to clarify it, it is the angle iron piece welded directly to the main drawbar i need to fabricate. not the swinging drawbar.

thanks, art


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks caseman!! Knew I could count on you!!:thumbsup:


----------

